# Tom Rapids Mini Canister



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the similar (but higher quality, from what I hear) ZooMed 501 mini canister, and I'd suggest it. the tube can easily be cut to fit (I did with mine).

-Jared


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What makes the Zoomed more desirable?


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, you can cut both the outlet and the inlet tubes to get it to fit your tank.


----------



## j_m_lizard (Oct 14, 2007)

With the Tom, there have been complaints about poor seals, low flow rates (decreasing over time), difficult maintenance, ribbed hoses, and just general quality. ZooMed, on the other hand, has proven to be more easy to deal with, more reliable, and higher quality all around. just search around on here, APC, and Aquaria Central... you'll see what I mean. Then again, it's all just hearsay, so make your own educated choice.

-Jared


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Tom Rapids and its been delightful. It is extremely quiet and sleek looking. The only thing I dont like about it is how stiff/high-memory the tubing is- though I'm sure you could just get different tubing to fit, but I'm too lazy.
The spray bar is about 12" (one foot), or how I measured it, about one foot long subway sandwich, hahaha. Thats how I measure things now. Its just easier to memorize how long a sandwich is now becaues thats what I eat alot of now.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

SearunSimpson said:


> I have a Tom Rapids and its been delightful. The spray bar is about 12" (one foot), or how I measured it, about one foot long subway sandwich, hahaha. Thats how I measure things now. Its just easier to memorize how long a sandwich is now becaues thats what I eat alot of now.


So..if I take a couple bites off it, it will be perfect.


----------



## Jens (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the Tom Rapid too and like it. It is damn quiet. I can only hear the CO2 but not the filter. Flow is good for a small tank. Haven't seen a slowdown in flow yet after 6 weeks in use.


----------



## Fenton2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Personally, I would avoid that filter like the plague. Biggest piece of junk I ever bought via fosters and smith. Thankfully, they took it back.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

i've got one on my standard 10g and the intake tube sits about an inch and a half above my substrate (1 bag of eco so probably 1.5' - 2" thick) and the spraybar is along the short end of the tank and is probably two or three inches shorter than the depth of the tank.

i think the flow is a little low and i hate the ribbed not really flexible hoses. anyone know offhand what the ID of the hoses is? I think if i just replace them with shorter normal hose of the correct ID then the flow will be increased due to a LOT less turbulence in the hoses... thoughts?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah, makes sense. Like I said in my previous post, you could probs just replace the ribbed hose for any other hose that fits.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

SearunSimpson said:


> yeah, makes sense. Like I said in my previous post, you could probs just replace the ribbed hose for any other hose that fits.


just gotta find out what the ID is...

anyone i could call with tech questions that would know the answer to that one?

attempting to call bigals right now to see if they know...


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

just spoke with someone at Tom Aquariums. the tubing is ½" tubing. he said it's be a really snug fit at the canister since they made the connections on that end a little larger. he said just soak that end of the hose in HOT water prior to installation and it'll work just fine.

on second thought... half inch ID tubing seems way too big... i may have to call back.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

What about this Fluval 105? It is adjustable.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+14633&pcatid=14633


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> What about this Fluval 105? It is adjustable.
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+14633&pcatid=14633


it's also $94 versus $20 for the Tom Rapids


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Not an issue, but thanks. Just want something I can adjust the flow if I need to.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I like the filter a lot. But I don't like the hose or the fittings it uses, is that how all canister filters are? the tubes squeeze into the fitting? 

Just don't put too much low micron filter media in it, it slows it down a LOT. So I need to clean it this weekend...

I like it, and for the price I like it more. Zoomed is another option.

-Andrew


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

Most people say that the ZooMed is better


----------



## doreenjoy (Nov 11, 2007)

I heard the Zoo Med 501 was lower flow, which was the reason I picked the Rapids Mini.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

I have both. I prefer the zoo med. it is roughly the same flow. but the setup of the zoomed is much better.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your input! I got the stealth heater I wanted yesterday, due to needing an extra heater for a QT tank I had to quickly set up for a SW goby with ich. Now, all I need is a black background and the cansiter filter. I believe I will go with the 501. It appears most who have seen or used both prefer the zoomed. Low flow should not be a problem, considering I am using a RS hang-on nano filter, the canister should be an improvement overall.


----------

